# Cool audio pickup at the goodwill



## rahimlee54 (May 19, 2011)

Today I was browsing the goodwill for a few minutes to kill time, and I walked up on a vintage pioneer amp. I just couldn't let it go for the price, I posted it up on another forum and figured some people here might enjoy this so here it is:







It works so for 10 bucks I have a sweet 200 WPC amp, not a bad day.


----------



## Potato42 (May 19, 2011)

Man that's killer. The high quality stuff from back in the day is just as good today.


----------



## Vertigo (May 19, 2011)

Nice find man!


----------



## mr drinky (May 19, 2011)

Not bad man. I still rely on my old 1989 Nakamichi TA-3A receiver. Vintage sound rules.

k.


----------



## Ichi (May 19, 2011)

Remember The Eighties :moonwalk:Nice find, I still have my Yamaha A-1020 amp. I loved the Onkyo amp with dual VU meters :headbang:
You can get the manual here- http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/50024/Pioneer_A60.html


----------



## EdipisReks (May 19, 2011)

nice. i'd love something like that for my office. 

if we're going to talk audio stuff, my home system is an Audio Aero Capitole MK II running to an Odyssey Stratos SE to a pair of Thiel CS2.4s. all cables made by me.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 19, 2011)

Sounds awesome, my next project is a little cable making. Monoprice here I come.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (May 20, 2011)

Looks like the amp my parents had when I was growing up.... sweet!


----------



## Potato42 (May 20, 2011)

Anyone try making speaker cables with braided CAT5 cable? I tried once and never quite finished as it was a PITA. Sound quality is supposed to be excellent though.


----------



## apicius9 (May 20, 2011)

Here we go, if you thought knife nuts are crazy, just listen to the audio addicts  But I would have picked up that amp also, even if I have no Idea where to run it... My brother is still running a Yamaha amp that I bought in 1982. 

Stefan


----------



## swarfrat (May 21, 2011)

Nice score, *rahimlee54*.

I hope you're planning on hooking up a turntable to that puppy. :wink:




Potato42 said:


> Anyone try making speaker cables with braided CAT5 cable? I tried once and never quite finished as it was a PITA. Sound quality is supposed to be excellent though.



Interesting idea, I kind'a like it.

A single cat-5 cable (8x24 AWG) wired as a pair would have about the same resistance as 18 AWG zip cord. So I wouldn't use it for bass drivers. Might be great for mids and highs in a multi-amped or multi-wired setup.

Four cat-5 cables woven together and wired as a pair would be about a 12 AWG equivalent. That should be great for woofers.



sr


----------



## Tristan (May 21, 2011)

Meh, I bet some of kramer's damascus cable we saw in his videos would make awesome sound cabling! 

Audio nuts are something else altogether... But you need a gig like Salty's to afford that kind of hardware...

My home setup is just 5 mirage speakers hooked up to a small white velodyne subby and a slim marantz NR1501 receiver. Simple and sleek. None of the killer speakers that are the same size as WWF wrestlers. Wouldn't have the space for them.


----------

